# 'Grijze markt' dealers in Nederland?



## Face4

Ik ben van plan om (na een paar maanden te sparen) een Tudor Black Bay te kopen. Bij voorkeur het nieuwe, blauwe model.
Uiteraard ben ik langs de bekende officiële Rolex/Tudor dealers geweest voor wat informatie en om ze een keertje in het echt te proberen (Gassan en Schaap&Citroen). De vraagprijs voor een Black Bay op een stalen band is ~€3200, en op leer ~€2700.










Nu heb ik ook even op internet rondgekeken, en daar vind ik voor ongeveer €500 minder, dezelfde modellen in splinternieuwe conditie.
Zie hier:

Tudor Black Bay "Leather strap" - Kroon Watches

Tudor - Horloges - Producten - Filipucci Juweliers Maastricht

Ik vroeg mij af of een van jullie ervaring heeft met een van deze 'grijze dealers' in Nederland. Of zijn er misschien andere dealers waar een van u goede ervaring mee heeft?

Bedankt voor uw tijd!


----------



## vierport

Vertrouwde dealers. Geen probleem. Ik zou het daar kopen. Voor mij geen S&C oid


----------



## Bidle

Goede vraag en iedereen gaat daar verschillend mee om.
Als je denkt vaker een dergelijke horloge te gaan kopen dan zou ik hem zeker kopen bij S&C of een andere goede juwelier. Ik koop nagenoeg enkel bij de betere juweliers. Na meerdere aankopen krijg je daar net zoveel korting en veel belangrijker een hele goede service. Zo een keer problemen gehad met een Rolex die al een jaar buiten garantie was,... alles hersteld zonder iets te betalen. Of een bezoek aan een fabriek of andere leuke gelegenheden. 

Kortom het is maar net wat je wil.


----------



## Proenski

In die prijsklasse zou ik naar een goede juwelier gaan die ook de nodige service kan verlenen...


----------



## Face4

Dank voor de adviezen 

Ik spaar nog even verder zodat ik de Tudor bij S&C kan kopen.


----------



## JohnGo

Hey Face4,

Als je zinnens bent om de BB te houden zou ik sowieso bij een AD kopen.
Indien je niet zeker bent kan je ook altijd via chr*no24 of op een forum een lichtgedragen 2nd hand scoren. Dan liggen prijzen rond 2100,- een beetje up of down afhankelijk van de bandkeuze...


----------



## Face4

JohnGo said:


> Hey Face4,
> 
> Als je zinnens bent om de BB te houden zou ik sowieso bij een AD kopen.
> Indien je niet zeker bent kan je ook altijd via chr*no24 of op een forum een lichtgedragen 2nd hand scoren. Dan liggen prijzen rond 2100,- een beetje up of down afhankelijk van de bandkeuze...


Dankje voor je reply John  Ik zal ook een kijkje nemen op chrono.


----------

